# mac os 9.2 : comment lire du powerpoint 2003 ?



## sebovitch (24 Avril 2006)

La question est dans le titre.

Merci à qui connaît la réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Avec PowerPoint 98 ou 2001, sur Mac OS 9, je ne vois que ça, je crois que le lecteur gratuit n'existe que sur PC


----------



## marctiger (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai trouvé *PowerPoint Viewer pour Mac*


----------



## sebovitch (25 Avril 2006)

Merci pour le lien. Je vais tester ça. ​


----------



## sebovitch (25 Avril 2006)

En fait, j'avais justement installé ce viewer mais impossible de lire les fichiers pps quand même ! Je pensais que c'était pas le bon, mais apparemment si...donc je ne comprend pas.


----------



## marctiger (25 Avril 2006)

sebovitch a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'avais justement installé ce viewer mais impossible de lire les fichiers pps quand même ! Je pensais que c'était pas le bon, mais apparemment si...donc je ne comprend pas.



J'éspère qu'il fonctionne car je n'en ai pas d'autre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2006)

sebovitch a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'avais justement installé ce viewer mais impossible de lire les fichiers pps quand même ! Je pensais que c'était pas le bon, mais apparemment si...donc je ne comprend pas.



L eporblème vient peut-être de l'enregistrement du fichier. Peut-être n'a-t-il pas été enregistré pour puvoir être lu par la visionneuse Powerpoint 98 (il faudrait si elle existait une version plus récente) ? Sinon ton documment comporte peut être des éléments qui ne peuvent affichés que par une version équivalente de Powerpoint.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

S'il y a une visionneuse 98, il y a peut-être une 2001, mais je suis assez étonné, car Microsoft clame haut et fort la compatibilité des fichiers entre Office 97 et toutes les versions qui l'ont suivi (qu'elles soient Mac où PC).

Quand tu dis (sebivitch) "impossible de lire", tu veux dire que tu peux les ouvrir et ne peux pas les lire, ou pas les ouvrir ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a une visionneuse 98, il y a peut-être une 2001, mais je suis assez étonné, car Microsoft clame haut et fort la compatibilité des fichiers entre Office 97 et toutes les versions qui l'ont suivi (qu'elles soient Mac où PC).
> 
> Quand tu dis (sebivitch) "impossible de lire", tu veux dire que tu peux les ouvrir et ne peux pas les lire, ou pas les ouvrir ?



Non, non : pas de 2001.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : pas de 2001.


 
la visionneuse la plus récente est bien cette visionneuse powerpoint98!

Mais peut-être le fichier pps n'est-il pas reconnu faute d'avoir les ressources comportant les bons codes Type/Creator. Il faudrait dans le tableau de bord Echange de fichiers rajouter que les fichiers à extension .pps ou .ppt doivent être lus par cette visionneuse


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2006)

Pas de nouvelles????


----------



## Pizouit (8 Mai 2006)

parfois il suffit de changer le nom du fichier, lui ajouter le suffixe .ppt


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Là, ça doit être le contraîre, sous OS 9.2, pas d'extension, mais un code type et un code créateur en ressource.

J'ai téléchargé le viewer, je fais un essai en matinée pour voir.

Bon, j'ai regardé. avec le viewer, il faut le lancer, et dans le bas de la fenêtre de sélection de fichier (List Files of type  tu choisis "All Files" et tu sélectionne ton fichier. S'il ne l'ouvre pas, soit il est endommagé, soit ce n'est pas un PowerPoint.


----------

